# How to get my boat tilted in driveway



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just bought a boat and when I back it in the driveway it is leaning down so when it rains the water gets accumulated in the front of the boat. 

The jack is not tall enough to even get it even. I was thinking of putting something underneath but don't know what will take the weight and also need something that won't damage the wheel.

Anyone have some suggestion or want to share what you do?

Thanks.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Concrete blocks stacked with a board on top


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

need to ensure that when you put something under the wheel that the trailer will not roll. Need to block the wheel. I used solid wood planks or short tree stump Concrete blocks is also a good idea and I see a lot of boat using them


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I used a metal car ramp, like you drive your car up on to work on. it's got a dip in it to hold the wheel, and if I'm a little to low to slide the ramp under the jack, since it has a ramp on it, I can unhook the hitch and back up a few inches and slide it on there, works every time.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. Will try some out tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Just don't back it onto the driveway. Use a lawn tractor and and tow it UP the driveway, (depending upon the size of the boat, of course).


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have used an old space saver spare rim from a car I once owned. I put the jack wheel in the center of the rim.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Half a Brick*

Is this a real post? If so, go around to the corner of the house and pry a brick out of the corner of the house. Break it in half. Hit yourself in the head with that half of the brick.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> Is this a real post? If so, go around to the corner of the house and pry a brick out of the corner of the house. Break it in half. Hit yourself in the head with that half of the brick.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Is this a real post? If so, go around to the corner of the house and pry a brick out of the corner of the house. Break it in half. Hit yourself in the head with that half of the brick.


 

BAHAAHAAAA:thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> I have used an old space saver spare rim from a car I once owned. I put the jack wheel in the center of the rim.



HeHe Now that is funny right there. I'm sorry you have a incline on your driveway. That is always something I would see and reject as a place to live. I have to many boats and jack up a car once in a while.

It just seems that if you had to ask this question......how in the world do you get it backed down a boat ramp?

I'm sure others would agree with me.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Another way to handle it is to buy a waterproof cover (if the driveway is just too steep to safely raise the tongue). Please chock the heck out of the wheels either way.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of work for a little water in the boat, I'd just drill a bunch of 1/2" holes for drainage. :innocent:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Let the air out of the tires :whistling:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe a different jack. There are some jacks ajar can lift the tongue of a trailer pretty high. Go take a look at west marine. 

Leave the jack you have on there. Use it when you first pull it off. Max it out then start with the new jack with the pin set as high as you can get it on the leg. Then jack it up. It should get you a few feet off the ground.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Is this a real post? If so, go around to the corner of the house and pry a brick out of the corner of the house. Break it in half. Hit yourself in the head with that half of the brick.


Well, it's good to know we have one poster with a rubber red nose and shoes way too big for his feet.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> HeHe Now that is funny right there. I'm sorry you have a incline on your driveway. That is always something I would see and reject as a place to live. I have to many boats and jack up a car once in a while.
> 
> It just seems that if you had to ask this question......how in the world do you get it backed down a boat ramp?
> 
> I'm sure others would agree with me.


Well some people think they are so smart that they really don't look into the real question and are quick to want to show how brilliant they are.

I was not asking how to do it. That's the laws of physics. I was asking for ideas for what others use and I am glad that more people were helpful than just acting like morons.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

For the record and for those seeking a simple solution to this common problem, I settled on these. Reason being I was able to customize the height by stacking them. They worked great.

Thanks to all those who were helpful. As for the rest of the responses.... well I know where I put the hook on a dead shrimp and that's where you can put your responses. 

http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Jack,Wheel-Chocks/Lynx-Levelers/70359.html


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Legos! Cool. Glad you found something that will work. Make sure to chock both wheels - well.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would have given you a couple of blocks.


----------

